# Cheese handler



## lisaz

Buenos días. Me gustaría conocer su opinión y posibles alternativas que otorgarían para traducir el concepto "cheese handler". Se trata de un texto que aborda la situación de la industria quesera helvética. Incluyo un primer párrafo como referencia de contexto, y mi duda está en el segundo párrafo.

*"In 1990, there were 800 Emmental cheese producers in Switzerland. Now there are only 149. The number of dairy farmers involved in the production of Emmentaler AOC (Appellation d'Origine Contrôlée), the authentic brand, has also declined.

Emmentaler AOC dealers frequently order more from the cheese makers than they can sell, so the market is flooded and the prices offered by Swiss*_ *cheese handlers*_* are often too low".*

Mi traducción potencial (al segundo párrafo) sería la siguiente:

Los comerciantes de queso Emmentaler con DOC ordenan a los productores más queso del que pueden vender, con lo que el mercado está inundado y los precios ofrecidos por los ???? frecuentemente son muy bajos.

¡GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO POR SU AYUDA!


----------



## macame

Manipuladores de queso suizo.


----------



## lisaz

Macame, muchas gracias por la ayuda y por tu pronta respuesta.
Sabes, tengo la impresión de que manipuladores de queso no sería el término que corresponde al sentido que el autor ha dado a su texto.
Se trata de un oficio, una actividad que opera como eslabón en la cadena que va desde la producción de lácteos hasta el consumidor de quesos.
Cito a continuación otro párrafo que ofrece más información sobre el uso de "cheese handler" en el mismo trabajo.

"*Handlers* would be required to order in advance the amounts they intend to sell, and the producers would deliver directly to the company instead of the dealers. This should help stop overproduction and result in a higher price for the cheese".

Dado que se trata de un sector específico, he buscado incluso si existen los "manipuladores de queso", pero no encuentro nada convincente. En todo caso, las referencias son a quien corta quesos o los utiliza para confeccionar platillos. En este caso es claro que se trata de un comercializador. Pero no me queda clara la diferencia entre este concepto y el "dealer" en este contexto.

Gracias de nuevo y sigo pendiente de cualquier otro comentario o "norte" que tú o algún otro miembro del foro pudieran hacerme.


----------



## macame

En España es muy usado el término manipulador de alimentos. 


> Formación en higiene alimentaria dirigida la obtención del *certificado de  manipulador de alimentos* que precisan todas aquellas personas que por  su actividad laboral tienen contacto directo de los alimentos durante su  preparación, fabricación, transformación, elaboración, envasado,  almacenamiento, transporte, distribución, venta, suministro y servicio.


----------



## lisaz

Entonces ése es el término correcto, muchas gracias Macame!!


----------



## Vampiro

"Manipuladores" es un término correcto pero no me parece que  se pueda aplicar en este caso, más allá de lo que diga la definición que postearon.
Se refiere a quienes venden, y los manipuladores de alimentos más bien están relacionados con la producción y almacenaje.
Yo diría "distribuidores/vendedores/comerciantes de queso suizo".
_


----------



## lisaz

Vampiro, muchas gracias por tu comentario. 
Ésa es justamente la percepción que me animó a abrir este hilo esta mañana.
Es claro que se trata de un oficio -o eventualmente de una empresa o estructura- que forma parte de esta cadena de producción. 
En otras circunstancias, y dado el contexto del texto, lo más apropiado me habría parecido utilizar comerciantes de queso. 
Pero como seguro habrás visto en el párrafo que incluí en mi segundo comentario, el texto original habla de "cheese handlers" y de "delears". Y dealer, en este caso, es claro que no puede ser "corredores de quesos"
¿Quizás deba hablar "comerciantes" y "revendedores"?
Pero lo que sigue haciendo "ruido" para mí en este caso es que uno de los gráficos que forma parte de este mismo trabajo refiere que hay solo 18 "cheese handlers" en Suiza, frente a 150 empresas dedicadas a la fabricación de quesos de tipo Emmentaler (que es tema central del texto y que es un queso con denominación de origen).
Así que de verdad me está costando trabajo descifrar cuál es la mejor traducción a "cheese handler".
Gracias por tu mensaje y por supuesto, sigo pendiente de cualquier idea/sugerencia adicional.


----------



## Vampiro

"Dealers", en este caso, yo diría que son los distribuidores mayoristas, y "handlers" los comerciantes minoristas, los que venden al público.
Pero, ¿quién me manda a mí a meterme en un hilo sobre quesos...?
_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Me parece que Vampiro está en lo correcto. 
La descripción de lo que sería un *handler* me recuerda a lo que en Argentina se conoce como un _acopiador_ (específicamente en el ámbito cerealero): una empresa que se encarga de concentrar la cosecha de distintos productores para después continuar con su comercialización (mayorista, minorista, exportación, etc). Sé que también hay acopiadores de otros productos, por ejemplo de miel. No es un área que domine demasiado, sólo lo recuerdo por haber pasado parte de mi infancia en zona agrícola. Tampoco sé si el concepto existe fuera de mi país o cómo se dirá en otros idiomas, o aún en español en otros países.

¿Quizás _concentradores_, o _distribuidores_, como sugiere Vampiro??


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

lisaz said:


> hay solo 18 "cheese handlers" en Suiza, frente a 150 empresas dedicadas a la fabricación de quesos de tipo Emmentaler (que es tema central del texto y que es un queso con denominación de origen).


No sé cómo será en Suiza, pero por estos lados, las cámaras de maduración de quesos (el emmental, por lo que veo, lleva seis meses de maduración) no son moco de pavo, cuestan un dineral, exigen una inversión que seguramente no está al alcance de los pequeños productores en Suiza tampoco. Supongo que la maduración estará concentrada en esos 18 "cheese handlers", acopiadores, o como se les llame. ¿Por qué no miras en Google en francés? Es una obviedad, pero el inglés no es uno de los idiomas de Suiza, capaz que en francés tienen un nombre que es más fácil de traducir.
Saludos


----------



## lisaz

Adolfo, Hakuna Matata, Vampiro, gracias a todos por su aportaciones. Todas muy valiosas para descifrar mi "enigma" del cheese handler. 
La industria suiza del queso Emmentaler está en crisis, y los principales protagonistas estiman que tendrían que salir del juego los "delears", por ello, lo que dice Vampiro haría mucho sentido. Deshacerse de los distribuidores mayoristas -hasta donde sea posible- porque arrojan los precios al piso (al grado que no se paga siquiera el valor real de los lácteos, como materia prima). 
La que sigue siendo la pieza del puzzle que no me queda claro es que hace un "cheese handler" dedicado a la comercialización verificando la calidad de los quesos cuando estos están en proceso de añejamiento (lo que sí correspondería a la definición de un "food handler"), pero los suizos son muy extraños para todo.
Adolfo, iré al francés en busca de alguna pista adicional.
Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## lisaz

Agradezco sinceramente todos los comentarios por la utilidad que tuvieron.
Después de una larga búsqueda, de explorar pistas en el francés y el alemán, y de una larga charla con un productor de vinos -cuyo negocio tiene muchas semejanzas con la forma en la que opera la industria de los quesos en Suiza-, las conclusiones serían las siguientes: 
El "*cheese handler*" sería el "*afinador de quesos*". La persona que da valor agregado a los quesos recién producidos, los cuida, añeja, supervisa la temperatura, humedad de las bodegas, etc, hasta que están listos para la comercialización y el consumo.
Los "*dealers*" en este negocio serían los *corredores* de quesos. Un intermediario, un término que puede sonar muy extraño en castellano, pero que dadas las características de la actividad, corresponde al 100% a lo que un corredor de vinos o de cereales realiza en sus mercados respectivos. 
Los productores suizos de Emmentaler (denominación de origen controlada) quieren eliminar o reducir al mínimo a estos intermediarios para que los precios aumenten.

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE NUEVO.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y junto con el picoteo de queso, podríamos tomar un vinito tinto, para seguir hablando del tema?

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> "Dealers", en este caso, yo diría que son los distribuidores mayoristas, y "handlers" los comerciantes minoristas, los que venden al público.
> Pero, ¿quién me manda a mí a meterme en un hilo sobre quesos...?
> _


Coincidimos en que no nos ha mandado nadie entrar en un hilo de quesos. Pero de la frase *'... so the market is flooded and the prices offered by Swiss*_ *cheese handlers*_* are often too low' *deduzco que handler es el distribuidor, el escalón comercial más alto, único que puede inundar el mercado; un minorista apenas puede influir en los precios. Que solo haya 18 handlers de queso Emmental en Suiza confirma esa idea, seguro que minoristas hay muchos más. 
Por cierto, sea o no correcto, por aquí no decimos queso Emmentaler, sino Emmental.


----------



## Vampiro

Guuuuaaaa!!!!... me van a volver loco.
¿Y los “dealers”, qué vienen siendo?
Se acabó el cabernet… hic… voy por un merlot.
_


----------



## lisaz

Manuel, gracias. 
Sabes, esta mañana hablé directamente con el autor del texto original para terminar de aclarar el asunto. Efectivamente, es un eslabón bastante particular en la cadena de producción del queso, porque está a cargo de vigilar la calidad del producto durante el añejamiento, pero también comercializa como los "dealers" -que solo hacen negocios y no aportan valor agregado al bien. Así que en este caso sí sería afinador de quesos (affineur de fromage).


----------



## lisaz

P.D. Y sí, vamos todos por un merlot después de este galimatías! Gracias por su paciencia y aportaciones.


----------

